# Considering buying this trailer to restore



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

horse trailer

_This trailer has a solid floor and has more years left in it. Let me know if you have any questions._











They're asking $500, I bet I could get it for $400. 
Plus about $50 for a gallon of Rust converter
$35/ish for metal primer
$50 - $80 for paint, let's say $80x 2gallons: $160
$x for registration through the DMV... My stock trailer was $182, let's guess $100? does that sound reasonable?

So, most expensive scenario: $845
However, that's not including tires, brakes, electrical work or lights if it needs it. I shot them an email and haven't heard back. 

I have all the tools I would need: a big air compressor and a paint gun, angle grinders, wire cup brushes, safety equipment, etc.

I've restored a gooseneck 4 horse stock trailer before. That trailer was in worse shape than this one. That paint job is still holding up 2 years later. 

So, my question is, do you think it would be worth it? I have my gooseneck trailer that I use, but my thought with this one is that I could rent it out OR flip it and sell it.
I used to have a Miley 2 horse straight load that I rented out a few years back. I charged $50 a day and most people could tow it with their daily driver vehicle. I had a liability release, and I have liability insurance through Markel that I bet I could add coverage for this onto. I'd have to check that price.... But, I made quite a bit of money doing that. 

Any suggestions? I definitely want my butt covered as far as liability is concerned if I'm gonna rent it out. 

I'm thinking I could make it look something like this, although I don't think I'd go with black... too hot. This trailer is listed for $1500, So I'm thinking there's more value in renting it out.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I am so jealous right now! We need pictures of the process and finished result too!


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Haha, no I haven't done it yet. That's a different trailer I found on the internet. Lol.  Should I though? Would it be a good idea to restore it and rent it out?


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

And trust me, if I do it I will have a whole write up thread on the process


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

If you have the knowledge to check it all out, and it only has cosmetic issues, and you have all the equipment, then yes I can see a profit there, doesn't take much of a snag though to start finding out you haven't actually made much.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> If you have the knowledge to check it all out, and it only has cosmetic issues, and you have all the equipment, then yes I can see a profit there, doesn't take much of a snag though to start finding out you haven't actually made much.


Very true. I do feel I have the knowledge to check it out, and my husband knows even more. Thanks for the input. Hopefully, over the long run, I can make money back by renting it out.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I told my husband just the other day, that if we got one we could rent it out, then write it off as a business, lol.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

nvr2many said:


> I told my husband just the other day, that if we got one we could rent it out, then write it off as a business, lol.


Hey! Good idea! I teach lessons and I'm working on applying for a business license and paying taxes because it's really taking off. That's a good idea!


----------



## enzoleya (May 12, 2007)

That looks a lot like my trailer! I just got it and fixed it up myself with a little paint and elbow grease. I say go for it! I love mine!

Before









After a coat of rust-oleum paint (white and clear)


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Tessa7707 said:


> Hey! Good idea! I teach lessons and I'm working on applying for a business license and paying taxes because it's really taking off. That's a good idea!


Thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Those old 2 horse Miley trailers are classic!
If you could buy it and redo it for that cheap, I would.

Right when we left Tx I seen an old Caddy towing one all dolled up, and I immediately started singing a Chris Ledoux song! LOL


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

That looks nice enzoleya! Good job! How many coats did you do?

Hahaha, cowchick! "There's a bar in the barn and the place stays paaaacckked! til the cows come home at cadillac ranch!" Lol

Yeah my first trailer was a little miley 2 horse straight load like this. I loved that thing. and I could tow it with my 4runner, but my horse at the time HATED it. haha. 

I just found out, also, that I have access to a paint booth at my uncle's shop. That would be SO nice. 

I shall commence my justification speech to my husband. hahahaha.


----------



## enzoleya (May 12, 2007)

Tessa7707 said:


> That looks nice enzoleya! Good job! How many coats did you do?


That will be really nice if you can get access to the paint both! I'd say the clear took at least two coats. The white on the inside took about 3 since the trailer was originally dark blue and the inside was still dark blue. It wasn't cheap I'll tell you that! Rust-Oleum is pricey, but I think it will be worth it in the long run, it's a pretty hardy paint.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok, nice! That looks so shiny for two coats of clear! Inside looks really good too! I just did primer and paint on my stock trailer. Should have done clear over that, but didn't have the time. I agree, rustoleum or a rust resistant paint is totally worth the cost. Here's my stock trailer I did 2 years ago.


----------



## enzoleya (May 12, 2007)

Tessa7707 said:


> Ok, nice! That looks so shiny for two coats of clear! Inside looks really good too! I just did primer and paint on my stock trailer. Should have done clear over that, but didn't have the time. I agree, rustoleum or a rust resistant paint is totally worth the cost. Here's my stock trailer I did 2 years ago.


Yours looks good! I'm glad you agree that it holds up well. I've only painted metal fences and what not with it, and it's held up really well on that stuff, I'm hoping it will be the same for the trailer. My husband kept giving me grief telling me I couldn't polish a turd, I told him you could clear coat one though! He hates the blue, but I think it's cute, lol.


----------

